# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Kosova Dhe Shqiperia ,dy Shtete apo dhe Dy Kombe?

## Dardania antike

UNE NUK JAM PER BASHKIMIN E SHQIPERISE DHE KOSOVES ,DHE ATE PER SHUME ARSYE.

1.SE PARI ESHTE ARSYEJA KOMBETARE .
KOSOVARET KANE PREJARDHJE DHE JANE VAZHDUES TE EKZISTIMIT TE POPULLIT DARDAN.POPULLI DARDAN ESHTE LAJMERUAR NGA SHEKULLI VII. PARA ERES SONE DHE KA EKZISTUAR DERI ME PUSHTIMIN ROMAK.PAS KESAJ TERRITORIN E SHTETIT DARDAN E KA SUNDUAR BIZANTI DHE ME VONE NE TERRITORIN E SHTETIT DARDAN ESHTE FORMUAR SHTETI I CAR DUSHANIT.GJATE KOHES SE CAR DUSHANIT KANE SUNDUAR SHUM PRINCA DARDAN SI VASAL TE TIJ E BILE BILE CAR DUSHANI KA QENE NJE FISNIK DARDAN POR PER SHKAK TE ORIENTIMIT ORTHODOKS SLLAVET E KANE PERVETESUAR DHE E KANE QUAJTUR SERB.SHENIMET SE CAR DUSHANI KA FOLUR EDHE NJE GJUHE ME TE CILEN KA KOMUNIKUAR ME FISNIK DHE NE FAMILJEN E TIJ KA NDRYSHUAR NGA SERBISHATJA ESHTE DESHMI E PREJARDHJES SE TIJ DARDANE.EDHE PER KUNDER ROBERIS SHUM SHEKULLORE SHQIPTARO KOSOVARET NE PJESEN ME TE MADHE JANE DARDANET EVJETER DHE PAK OSE ASPAK NUK KA PERZIERJE TE FISEVE TJERA ILIRE TE SHKATERRUARA NGA LUFTRAT E ROMES ,MAQEDONISE,LUFTRAVE FQINESORE(TAULANTET,DARET ETJ) ,SULMEVE BARBARE ETJ ,QE KANE MUNDUR TE PERZIHEN DHE TE ASIMILOHEN NE DARDAN EDHE PSE NJE PJESE E POPULLIT DARDAN ESHTE ASIMILUAR NE SERB,-GORANET,TERBESHET,MUSLIMANET-QE JETOJNE NE KOSOVE, SI DHE NE SERB E MALAZEZ,TURQ BULLGAR DHE MAQEDONAS.

KOMBI SHQIPTAR ESHTE LAJMERUAR NE SHEKULLIN IV TE ERES SON DHE GJEOGRAFIKISHT ESHTE PARAQITUR NE TERRITORIN E DIBRES .NJE TERRITOR SHUM I VOGEL .ESHTE EMERTUAR SI ALBANOPOLIS.NGA TERRITORI GJEOGRAFIK DEL SE KA QENE NJE POPULL OSE FIS SHUME I VOGEL KRYESISHT QE KA JETUAR NEPER MALET DHE JANE MARR ME BLEKTORI.PER SHKAK TE TERRITORIT MALOR POPULLATES SE VOGEL GJATE LUFTRAVE TE SHKAKTUARA ATA NUK JANE PERFSHIR FARE.ATA PERMENDEN NE KOHEN E SHTETIT TE ARBERIT ,SKENDERBEUT DHE ALIPASH TEPELENES .
KOMBI SHQIPTAR -ALBANET JANE RRITUR SI POPULL EDHE PREJ BASHKIMIT TE FISEVE TE MBETURA ILIRE TE SHKATERRUARA NGA LUFTRAT DHE NDESHKIMET E MAQEDONISE,ROMAKEVE ,ETJ,SIQ JANE FISET E ARDIANEVE,MOLOSEVE ,LIBURNEVE,EPIROTEVE ETJ.,, PLOTESISHT KANE TE DREJT HIMARIOTET QE THONE SE JEMI NDRYSHE ATA JANE EPIROTET E MBETUR DHE JANE FIS ILIR DHE JO GREK''ETJ ) TE CILET U JANE BASHKUAR DHE ASIMILUAR NE FISIN ALBAN PASI QE ALBANET JANE PARAQITUR SI TE FORMUAR DHE TE FORT NE KOHEN KUR TE TJERET ISHIN TE SHKATERRUAR SI DHE PER SHKAK TE NGJASHMERIVE DHE PREJARDHJES SE PERBASHKET ILIRE DHE MARREDHENIEVE MIQESORE.
PRA ME SHTETIN E ARBERIT DEFINITIVISHT ESHTE BERE NJE KOMPOZIM KOMBETAR I TILLE.

2.SE DYTI- TERRITORI.
DARDANET KANE QENE NJE POPULL ILIR I CILI ISHTE SHTRIRE NGA SANXHAKU ,TERRITORI I KOSOVES AKTUALE ,KOSOVA LINDORE,PJESA LINDORE E MAQEDONISE E DERI TE SELANIKU.
SA I PERKET PJESES VERIORE TE SHQIPERISE AKTUALE QE SHTRIHEN GEGET ESHTE SI PASOJ E DEPERTIMIT TE POPULLIT DARDAN NE ATO TERRITORE DHE ASIMILIMIT TE POPUJVE TE SHKATERRUAR ILIR NE POPULLIN DARDAN.
NDERSA TERRITORI I KOSOVES AKTUALE KA PARAQITUR ZEMREN APO QENDREN E SHTRATIT TE SHTETIT DARDAN E ME KETE EDHE POPULLATA JO SLLAVE E KOSOVES QE QUHEN PA TE DREJT SHQIPTAR-ALBAN,JANE POPULL DARDAN E JO SHQIPTAR OSE ALBAN.

TERRITORI I SHTETIT SHQIPTAR -ALBAN OSE TE ARBERIT KURR NUK KA PREKUR NE TERRITORIN E KOSOVES OSE TE DARDANISE DHE ESHTE SHTRIRE SE PARI NE ANTIKITET NE TERRITORIN E DIBRES ,PASTAJ MA VONE NE KOHEN E SKENDERBEUT ZGJEROHET EDHE NE VERI DHE NE JUG ,KURSE NE KOHEN E ALI PASH TEPELENES ZGJEROHET EDHE ME TEPER NE JUG.


3.SE TRETI-GJUHA DHE ZAKONET.


TASH E SA VJETE EDHE ALBANOLOGET SHQIPTAR DHE TE HUAJ E PRANOJNE NJE FAKTE SE SHQIPTARET NUK KANE NJE GJUHE UNIKE DHE KA SHUME FJALE QE SHQIPTARET NUK MUND TE KUPTOJNE DHE TE MERREN VESH NE GJUHEN E TYRE ,,SHQIPE"NE MES VETIT - ATA TE JUGUT ME TE VERIUT .
ATA ALBANOLOG JANE MUNDUR QE KETO DALLIME TI GJEJNE NE EKZISTIMIN E DY FISEVE SHQIPTARE ;TOSKET DHE GEGET.
MIRPO UNE KONSIDEROJ SE KETU ESHTE QELESI I ZBULIMIT TE IDENTITETIT TONE SI DY KOMBE ,KOMBIT SHQIPTAR-ALBAN DHE KOMBIT DARDAN-SHQIPTAROKOSOVAR DHE NGA KETU FILLON MEKATI I MOHIMIT TE POPULLIT TE LAVDISHEM DARDAN .
KETU ESHTE EDHE SHTREMBERIMI I SE VERTETES SONE KOMBETARE NGA SHTETI KOMUNIST SHQIPTAR DHE NJE PJESE E INTELEKTUALEVE DHE PATRIOTEVE TE SHQIPERSIE QE PER INTERESA TE VETA SHQIPTARO MADHE KANE SHKUAR AQ LARG SA QE TE MOHOJNE EKZISTENCEN E KOMBIT DARDAN.
EDHE PSE KA PASUR PERPJEKJE TE UNIFIKIMIT ARTIFICIAL TE GJUHES AJO PERPJEKJE ESHTE DESHTUAR DHE QE DESHMON QARTE SE GJUHA ESHTE NJE VEQURI GJENETIKE E NJERIUT DHE NUK PRANON NDRYSHIME ARTIFICIALE NGA NJERIU POR AJO TRANSFORMOHET NE MENYRE TE NATYRSHME NGA PJESETARET E SAJ.EDHE SOT PAS SA VITESH ,FLITET TOSKERISHTJA EDHE GEGERISHTJA ASHTU SIQ KANE QENE GJITHMON DHE ESHTE TREGUES SE KEMI TE BEJME ME DY KOMBE DHE JO ME NJE.
KOMBI ALBAN-SHQIPTAR DHE KOMBI DARDAN .
EDHE ZAKONET DALLOJNE SHUME NE MES TE ATYRE GEG DHE TOSKE .


KA EDHE SHUME ARSYE QE TREGOJNE SE KETO DY SHTETE DHE KOMBE KANE RRUG TE NDARA PER TE EKZISTUAR SI FQINJE TE TYRE BESNIK SI NE TE KALUAREN PASI QE KANE PREJARJE TE PERBASHKET NE TE KALUAREN E LARGET.SIQ ESHTE RASTI ME POPUJTE SLLAV.

UNE JAM DARDAN DHE JETOJ NE SHTETIN E DARDANISE9PATJETER DUHET KOSOVES ME IA THY EMRIN E VERTET) .FLASE DARDANISHTEN( ose gegenishhten) .

RRNOF,T POPULLI DARDAN .
RRNOF'T DARDANIA

----------


## Disa

Kosova dhe Shqiperia Dy shtet dhe NJE KOMBE.

----------


## chino

Nese i perdorim parametrat e mendimit tend, hapesi i temes, do te duhej te nenndahej edhe vete Kosova ne nenshtete. Disa nga "argumentet" tu vlejne edhe ne relacion Mitrovice-Gjakove, Peje-Gjilan apo edhe Prishtine-Kosove gjetiu.

Por mendimet jane te lira. 






*

----------


## Guri i Kuq

I paska dhane nji detyre tepër të randë vetes...
Në këte kohë lirie të mendimit e të shprehjes së tij,mund të thuash çfarë ta do zemra jote,por nuk ke bekimin  e tagrin të flasësh në emën të atyne milijona njerzëve zë bekuar që i thonë vetes shqyptarë,shqiptarë,arbresh,arbër,arvanit...
Je shumë kundëthënës në këtë psudo- teori ,që ka mbi 100 vjetë që sillet e përsillet si pordha n\tlina nga gjithë akademitë e kojshive tanë,por pa sukses.
Për me t\a lehtësua zjarminë e sekëlldinë, ja po t\i postoj  nja disa rreshta të Gjergj Fishtës,këtij Homeri të shqiptarizmës,që ishte edhe gegë e shkruajti shqip këtu e 100 vjet ma parë.
---------------
(*fragmente nga fjalimi i Gjergj Fishtës në Konferencen e Versajës me 1919)*

...Përpara se ndokush mund ta thonte me arsye se kombi shqiptar nuk shfaqet kurrë i bashkuem në nji shtet, kishte me u dashtë ma parë që historia të caktonte se nga e ka rrajën ky komb, kë ka fis e vëlla mbi botë, - sepse ky nuk ka mbijt vetvetiu mbi botë, - e se deri ku përfshihej vendi i tij. Por këto historia ende s’i ka përcaktue, e kushedi se kur ka me mujt me i përcaktue, sepse historia e kombit tonë gjindet e shtjellueme mbrenda hijeve të muzgëta të kohëve ma të vjetra. Masandej do të ishte dashtë që historiografët e hershëm, mbi të cilët mbështeten historianët e sotshëm, t’i kishin dajtë me nji emen të vetëm të tanë elementet prej të cilit përbahet ky komb. Kush mundet me e thanë me siguri se shqiptarët, ilirët, maqedonasit, thrakejt, epirotët janë që të gjithi të nji fisi apo jo? Prandaj kurrkush nuk mund ta thotë me siguri se shqiptarët s’kanë qenë kurrë të bashkuem më nja dhe s’kanë qenë shtet më vete.Por edhe po e zamë se shqiptarët s’kanë qenë kurrë të bashkuem në nji shtet të vetëm. Megjithkëtë armiqt tonë nuk kanë arsye kur thonë se për këtë shkak kombi shqiptar nuk duhet qitë shtet më vete, por ky vend duhet nda ndërmjet tyne si gja e pazot. Kush i mban mend grekët të bashkuem nën nji skeptër dhe kunorë mbretnore përpara së XIX qindvjetë? Sa jetë ka flamuri i Greqisë? Jo vetëm që grekët edhe në kohën ma të lumnueshme të historisë së tyne s’kanë qenë të bashkuem nën nji shtet, por këta kanë thirrë ushtritë e hueja për me shtypë shoqishoqin bash mbrenda kufijve të vet. E pse pra shqiptarët, të cilët gjithmonë ia kanë vu pushkën të huejve, dhe që qenë faktori ma i parë i pamvarësisë greke, nuk duhet të kenë liri dhe pamvarësi për arsye se s’na paskan qenë kurrë të bashkuem në nji shtet? Siç e dishmojnë vetë diplomatët e sajë, Franca ka hy në luftë botnore vetëm për me i dalë zot integritetit dhe pamvarësisë së Serbisë. Epo, aso kohe, serbt nuk kanë qenë të bashkuem me Kroaci e Mal të Zi e Sloveni, me të cilët sot po thohet se na qenkan të tanë prej nji fisi. Mirpo nuk po kuptohet qartë arsyeja përse sot shqiptarët do të bahen rob të serbëve dhe të grekëve. A për arsye se deri dje edhe kombi i tyne nuk ka qenë i bashkuem në nji shtet të pamvarun? 
Mandej, sa për atë fjalën tjetër që thonë kundershtarët tonë, se kombi shqiptar duhet mbajtun për barbar për arsye se asht i ndamë nder krahina dhe fise, nuk duket se asht ma me themel se ato të shpifunat e tjera mbi të cilat u fol ma sipër. Tuj qenë e themelueme jeta shoqnore mbi bashkësi të interesave, prej vetit vjen si rrjedhojë se shteti, i cili ngallitet (mbahet gjallë) prej asajë bashkësie, nuk mund të përshtrihet ma përtej se sa i mbërrin forca që do t’i mbrojë ato interesa. Tash, tuj qenë se populli shqiptar, për shkak të pushtimeve të huej të vazhdueshme, nuk mujt me i organizue forcat e veta në mënyrë qi me mbrojtë e me drejtue interesat e përbashkëta të kombit, këtij iu desh domosdo me u nda në disa grupe ma të vogla, e aty, përmbrenda qarkut të mundësisë që natyra dhe pozicioni gjeografik u jipte do familjeve me u vëllaznue dhe me i mbrojtë interesat e veta, me modelue “shtetin” e me organizue jetën e vet shoqnore. Dhe ky ishte i vetmi sistem jete shoqnore që mund të realizohej deri më sot në Shqipni. Në njanën anë shqiptari nuk donte t’i shtrohej pushtuesit të huej, në anën tjetër pushtuesi i huej nuk e lente shqiptarin me i organizue forcat e veta në mënyrë që ky ta shtrinte pushtetin e vet mbi të gjithë kombin. Shqiptarit iu desh me e lokalizue pushtetin e vet në krahina të veçanta tuj i mbajtë së bashku parimet e kanunit kombëtar si rregull jete. Prandej fakti që kombi shqiptar gjindet i ndamë ndër fise, nuk rrjedh prej shpirtit të tij ekcentrik dhe barbar, por prej faktoreve të përjashtme të cilat ai nuk kishte mënyrë se si me i shndërrue. E, me e vertetue se kombi i ndamë në shumë fise nuk asht gjithmonë barbar, mundet me u vërtetue edhe prej historisë. 
... 
Sllavët e Malit të Zi, ku prej forcës së pozicionit gjeografik të vendit, ku edhe se vetë e kanë zanat pushkën, gjithmonë kanë qenë të lirë e më vete. E për ma tepër, për ma se 50 vjet rrjesht, sa mbretnoi mbi ta Nikolla i I-rë, kanë pasë nji formë qeverie të thuesh kryekëput si nder kombe të tjera të qytetnueme. E mirë pra atëherë: Në të tanë Malin e Zi, kur ka nisë lufta turko-ballkanike, ka qenë vetëm nji shtypshkrojë e vetme qeveritare si dhe kanë pasë nji të vetme fletore politike, e edhe kjo qeveritare. Por nuk ka pasë asnji shkollë të mbajtun me paret e popullit. Ndërsa që në Shqipni, që prej viti 1908, kur qe shpallë Konstitucioni i Turkisë, e deri në fillim të luftës ballkanike, pra në ma pak se katër vjet, u ngrefën shtatë shtypshkronja, u themeluen ma se njizet fletore politike e të përkohshme, u çelën nji shkollë Normale e nja tridhjetë të tjera fillestare, e të tana të veçanta e të mbajtuna vetëm me pare të kombit shqiptar. U përpiluen të tana tekstet për shkollat fillestare e disa edhe për shkolla të mesme. E kështu, sot më sot, mësimi jepet shqip ndër të gjitha shkollat e Shqipnisë. Janë botue edhe shumë vepra letrare me randësi të cilat e kanë çue nalt ndjesinë kombëtare tuj i dhanë në pak kohë shumë zhdrivillim gjuhës shqipe, fakt ky që, në kohë të pushtimit austro-hungarez, kjo gjuhë qe përdorue për gjuhë zyrtare ndër të gjitha zyrat administrative. Mbrenda kësaj kohe qenë mbajtë tre Kongrese Gjuhësie ( pra nuk është Kongresi i parë i gjuhës shqipe ai i mbajturi në vitin 1972) si dhe qenë disa shoqni letrare, e tj. e tj... E gjithë kjo veprimtari asht zhvillue pa kurrnji ndihmë prej anës së qeverisë. 
E po përse tash, inteligjenca sllave, e cila në Mal të Zi, gjatë 50 vjetëve jetë kostitucionale nuk përfton kurgja të re në lamë të qytetnisë, na duhet sot të mbahet si ma e naltë dhe ma e hollë se inteligjenca shqiptare e cila në pak vjet krijoi nji gjuhë letrare dhe asht e ngjizun me nji mentalitet të ri për kombin? Zotni! Le të lihet nji herë në paqe shqiptari dhe le t’i jepet kohë me nxanë, dhe atëherë ju keni me pa se ai ka me shkue gjurmë më gjurmë ( hap pas hapi ) me kombe të tjera të Ballkanit gjatë rrugës së qytetnimit dhe të përparimit. 
Kombi shqiptar i ka dhanë burra në za për urti perandorisë së Bizancit. Diplomatët ma të mirë dhe gjeneralët ma të vlefshëm të mbretnisë së turkisë, shqiptarë kanë qenë. Shqiptar ka qenë edhe statisti italian Françesk Krispi, kështu shqiptar ka qenë edhe Papa Klementi i XI-të si edhe Kardinal Albani. E në se bazohemi në memorandumin e shkruem nga Venizellosi, të cilin ia ka paraqitë Konferencës së Paqes, shqiptari asht sot edhe gjeneralisimi i ushtrisë greke. 
*Por, për me ju a mbushë mendjen edhe ma mirë se kombi shqiptar nuk e ka namin ma të vogël se kombet e tjera të Ballkanit, këtu due me ju pru fjalët që shkrimtarë me vlerë kanë lanë të shkrueme mbi shqiptarët. Shkrimtari francez Hecquard, në librin e vet “ Histoire et descriptions de la Haute Albanie” , ka shkrue se në histori të shqiptarëve “ndeshen prova të lumnueshme energjie, inteligjence dhe aktiviteti.” Ma poshtë thotë: “Ata kanë ruejt doket e burrninë ashtu si vetëm mund ta ruejshin burrat e hershëm të cilëve u këndohet kanga. Për ma tepër, githmonë këta i kanë dhanë burra në namë e në za Greqisë së hershme, Perandorisë së Bizancit, Turkisë e Greqisë së kësokohshme”. Mandej Lordi Bajron gërthet nga ana e vet: “Përmbi karpa të Sulit e gjatë bregut të Pargës, ka burra si veç motit i bajshin nanat dorike; atje ka ende do familje për të cilat kisha me thanë se janë të fisit e të gjakut të Heraklidëve.” Dëshmi janë këto, Zotni të mij, të cilat kishin me ja shtue namin edhe nji kombit ma të madh e të qytetnuem.* ... 

Tash, Zotni, mbasi ju diftova se kush janë dhe shka janë shqiptarët, më duhet t’ju flas për të drejtat e tyne. E po ju tham se shqiptarët kanë të drejtë a) për nji pamvarësi politike; b) gjithnji mbrenda kufijve gjeografikë e etnografikë të Shqipnisë. Mbi pamvarësi të kombit shqiptar nuk kam shumë fjalë me ju thanë. Dihet se kjo e drejtë ka qenë njohtë, sigurue dhe dorëzanue me nji traktat të Pushteteve të Mëdha të Antantës, pra, me fjalë të tjera edhe prej Francës, që prej Nandorit të vitit 1912 në Konferencën e Ambasadorëve në Londër. Këto Pushtete mandej ia kanë ba me dijtë botës mbarë se traktatet ndërkombëtare ata nuk i mbajnë për shtupa letre, por i respektojnë si akte të cilat prekin nderin e kombeve që i kanë nënshkrue. E njimend, po e zamë se anglezi thotë se ja ka nisë nji lufte të përgjakshme e të shëmtueme, por këte e ka ba vetëm për erz të firmës që ai e ka pasë vu për pamvarësi dhe neutralitet të Belgjikës. Pamvarsia e kombit shqiptar pra, në se do marrë si nji punë e kryeme dhe e dorëzanueme mbi erz të kombeve të mëdha të Europës, tash ne nuk na mbetet tjetër veçse me folë për kufij të natyrshëm të shtetit shqiptar, dhe kjo asht nji çashtje po aq me randësi sa edhe ajo e pamvarësisë. 
Pushtimet e hueja dhe intrigat e paemen të nji diplomacie bakalle të pashpirt e të pazemër, kaq fort ia kanë shndërrue dhe perçudnue fizionominë gjeografike dhe etnologjike Shqipnisë, saqë sot nji i huej, sado i drejtë dhe i papajambajtas (që nuk mban anë) memzi mundet me e njohtë me nji të këqyrun. *Edhe nji nanë shpesh e ka të vështirë me e njohtë fytyrën e të birit kur këtë t’ia ketë përçudnue me varrë e me përgjakje arma e armikut. - Prandaj lypset të përcaktojmë ma përpara disa kritere të sigurta mbas të cilave mandej me përskajue kufijt e natyrshem të Shqipnisë. Simbas parimit të autodeçizionit, sejcili popull që mund të thotë se ka nji homogjenitet të pakëputun e të pandamë në vetvete, ashtu si ky përcaktohet prej klauzolave të teorive willsonjane, ka të drejtë, ose në mos tjetër do të kishte të drejtë që ai vetë me e nda kuvendin mbi sharte të veta politike e ekonomike dhe me u nderue si shtet i lirë dhe i pamvarshëm. Ky shtet, masandej, gjeografikisht do të përshtrihej deri ku kapet kombësija e pandame e vijueshme e atij populli. E në rast se në ndonji skutë toke të këtij shteti gjinden të shartuem elemente të huej, aty vullneti i popullit do të vertetohej nëpërmjet të nji plebishiti, mandej liria e tij do të jetë e dorëzanueme dhe e sigurueme siç duhet dhe sa duhet.* 
Simbas këtyne parimeve, asht punë e arsyeshme që shteti shqiptar të përshtrihet gjeografikisht deri ku mbërrin kombësia e popullit shqiptar e vijueshme dhe e pandame prej centrit të vet. Sepse tagri i autodeçizionit nuk asht e lidhun me individë ose me grupe të caktuem njerëzish, por me nji “avrom” të gjithëmbarshëm prej të cilit përbahet kombi. Prandaj çdo zvoglim që i bahet tokës së Shqipnisë, i pambështetun mbi këto parime, do me thanë se ai i bahet dhunshëm dhe me të padrejtë. Por në bazë të cilit kriter ka për të mujt me u caktue të përshtrimit e kombësisë shqiptare? Mbas gjuhës, i vetëm ky në këtë rast asht kriteri ma i patundshëm dhe që nuk mund të lihet kurrsesi mbas dore. Populli shqiptar flet nji gjuhë krejt të veten që, tuj lanë mënjanë transformimet e natyrshme të elementëve të cilëve nuk i ka pshtue asnji gjuhë tjetër deri më sot, kurrfare nuk mund të unjisohet me gjuhë të tjera keltike, latine, gjermanike, sllave ose helenike, me përjashtim ku puqet me to me rranjë të bashkueme indo-gjermane. Prej këtej pra rrjedh që që të gjithë ata që e flasin këtë gjuhë, kanë një kombësi krejt më vete e krejt të ndame prej asaj të kombeve të tjera të Europës. Sepse nuk ma merr mendja që nji tjetër popull i gjallë i Europës t’ia ketë imponuar shqiptarit nji gjuhë që dhe as nji tjetër popull europian mos ta ketë folë. Për ma tepër, nji gjuhë e dekun, nuk i imponohet nji populli mbarë. Por as populli shqiptar nuk ka mujt me ia tatue popujve të tjerë gjuhën e vet. Gjuha tatohet ose me forcë të armëve, ose me forcën e kulturës e të qytetnimit. Por si prej njanës, si prej tjetrës pikpamje, shqiptari nuk ka qenë ma i fortë se popujt që ka përbri. Prandej nuk ka si të mohohet se të gjithë ata që flasin shqip, janë të kombësisë shqiptare. E për këtë arsye, shteti sqiptar, duhet të përshtrihet gjeografikisht deri ku përfshin gjuha shqipe. Tuj pasë caktue këto parime ose kritere, të shohim tash se cilët do të jenë kufijt gjeografikë të shtetit shqiptar. Por, per me u diftue krejt të papajamajtshëm në këtë çashtje plot me gënjeshtra si dhe aq pahijshëm shoshitë prej armiqve, këtu unë due me ia lanë fjalën, Zotni, shkrimtarit tuej të sipërpërmendun, z. Rene Pinon i cili ka qenë në Shqipni dhe e ka pa vetë me sy tuj e prekë vetë me dorë se kush mundet me pasë arsye mbi këtë çeshtje. 
*Zotni Pinon pra, në artikullin që prumë prej “Revue des deux mondes”, tuj folë mbi kufijt e Shqipnisë, thotë: “Prej fushave të Vardarit e deri në Adriatik, prej Thesalisë e deri në Mal të Zi, zot toke asht shqiptari, në daç sepse ky hyni këtu mbrendë ma i pari, në daç sepse ky ndolli ma i forti”. E tanë krahina e Kosovës e cila prej Konferencës së Londonit (1913) i qe lëshue Serbisë, dhe mbarë Çamëria, “Epiri i Nordit”, të cilin e lakmon aq shumë Greqia, janë të banueme kryekëput prej shqiptarësh dhe prandaj e drejta e lypë që të numrohen me shtet shqiptar. “* 
Dhe mos të mendohet se zotni Pinon asht shty tepër me këto fjalë, sepse e vërteta e këtyne fjalëve duket çiltas edhe prej statistikave të cilat qysh prej vitit 1909 e tektej, janë ba përmbi proporcione etnologjike të popullsisë së Shqipnisë. *Prej këtyne statistikave zyrtare del në shesh se në krahinat e lëshueme prej Konferencës së Londonit serbëve dhe grekëve, të paktën, 80 përqind të popullsisë janë thjesht shqiptare. Serbt na thonë se banorët e Kosovës me prejardhje janë të gjithë sllav, por, gjithnji siç thonë ata, përdhuni dhe me kohë janë çoroditë tuj u kthye në shqiptarë. Këtë fjalë e thonë edhe grekët për banorët e Epirit të nordit. Por ata nuk thonë të vërtetën sepse, po të ishte e njimendët se banorët e Kosovës janë sllavë dhe ata të Epirit të nordit grek, atëherë serbia nuk do të kishte mbytë e gri deri më sot afro dyqind mijë vetë në Kosovë dhe Greqia nuk do të kishte djegë ma se treqind e gjashtëdhjetë katunde në Epir të nordit tuj e kryqëzue gjinden përsëgjalli, posë atyne pesëdhjetë mijë vetave që i kanë vra dhe i kanë lanë me dekë prej urie dhe sikletit.* Popujt e qytetnuem munden, po, në furinë e nji kryengritjeje me vra në trathti mbretënt e mbretneshat e veta e me i dhunue trupat e tyne mbas vdekjes, por nuk mbrrijnë kurrë me gri - e në ç’mënyrë mandej! - me qindra e mijëra vëllazën “bashkëqytetarë” të vet. Qyshse serbt kanë vra me qindra mijëra njerëz në Kosovë, dhe grekët kanë djegë qindra e qindra katunde në Epir të nordit, dëshmon qartë se as banorët e Kosovës nuk duhet të kenë qenë serb, as ata të Epirit të nordit nuk kanë qenë grek. 
*Jo jo, Zotni të nderuem! Janë vra gjindja me qindra mijëra në Kosovë dhe janë djegë me qindra e qindra katunde të Epirit të nordit për të vetmen arsye se grekët e serbët duen me e shue farën shqiptare në ato krahina për me mujt me i thanë mandej Konferencës së Paqes se atje nuk ka shqiptarë. Oh, sa arsye ka pasë ai i moçmi kur ka thanë: “Ubi solitudinem faciunt, pacem appellant.” Pra, sa ta kenë shkretnue vendin, do të venë mandej paqen. 
Por për me i forcue ma tepër fjalët e z. Rene Pinon mbi kufijt e Shqipnisë, këtu due me ju përmendë se çka shkruente mbi këtë çashtje Lordi Fritznaurice, mis i Komisjonit të Rumelisë Lindore, mbi Foreign Office e që masandej qe botue në nji Libër Bleu (në diplomaci - asnjanës) të vjetës 1880. Ai shkruen: “Për me folë se shka asht kombi shqiptar, i bie me u përshtri edhe mbrenda kufijve të Serbisë e të Malit te Zi. Krahina e Kosovës, shka merr prej Mitrovice e poshtë, asht krejt shqiptare dhe ka vetëm nji skundill fort të vogël serb. Statistikat bullgare e greke, mbi të cilat qeveritë e Sofjes e të Athinës themelojnë pretendimet e veta mbi Monastir, Ohër e Korçë, janë mbështetë në rrena e leni ma ato pretendime të Greqisë që janë ba pa kurrfarë turpi.”* Qe pra, Zotni, se deri ku duhet të përshtrihet Shqipnia e ç’kufij duhet të ketë shteti shqiptar. Mbas dëshmisë së këti diplomati ingliz në za, Konferenca e Paqes kishte me ba nji paudhni të përgjakshme po nuk e nxuer e nuk ia ktheu Shqipnisë ato tokë të cilat Konferenca e Londonit, kundra çdo gjyqi e drejtësie, në vitin 1913 ia shkëputi Shqipnisë për me ia lëshue grekëve dhe serbve. 
Tuj ju falë nderit me gjithë zemër për mirësi që keni dashtë me më dëftue në këtë rasë, do ta mbyll këtë ligjeratë të përvujtë me ato fjalë që me 24 nandor 1880 thonte në Parlamentin italian Madero Savini kur Europa pat çue anijet e veta përpara Ulqinit për me e ngushtue Turkinë që me ia lëshue Malit të Zi tokët e Shqipisë. E qe çka foli në atë rasë deputeti italian: “Pse francezve nuk u mbushet mendja me heqë dorë nga Alsace-Loren? Pse nuk do të guxojshit ju, deputetë italianë, me heqë dorë prej viseve italiane që gjinden nën Austri? Pse i keni dalë zot Greqisë kundra Turqisë në Kongresin e Berlinit? Vetëm mbështetun në parimin e kombësisë! E pra, kujtoj unë, se, për me qenë burra fjale, ne na duhet me thanë edhe për Shqipni ato çka thamë edhe për të tjerë në Paris, Romë, Athinë, Varshavë... Në mos paça harrue, siç kam ndi prej profesorëve të mij, Grotius ka pasë thanë se tashma asht ba si zanat me ua shndrrue zotin popujve. Por përkundrazi, Jan-Jacques Rousseau gërthet: “Ani, ndërrojani zotat, por të paktën pyetni këto bagëti njerëzore që quhen popull!” 
*Fjalimi është mbajtur në Konferencën e Paqes në Paris – 1919

----------


## Dardania antike

Historia Flet Me Mire Per Ne Se Ne Per Vetveten.

Eshte E Deshtuar Krijimi Artificial I Kombit Dhe Unjesimi Artificial I Gjuheve.
Ti Mundesh Me Bashku Territore Ne Nje Territor Por Jo Komb Dhe Gjuhe Te Perbashket Per Kombe Te Shumta.
Mga  Fise Ilirejane Krijuar Kombi Alban Dhe Dardan,arvanitas,epirot,maqedon-iliritas.
Lexoni Pak Historine E Formimit Te Kombeve Ne Shek.xix.
Sa I Perket Dialekteve E Kuptoj Se Cdo Komb Ka Probleme Dialektikore ,me Nje Fjale Ka Dialekte Por Ne Fund Te Fundit Dialektet Jane Aq Te Peraferta Dhe Nuk E Humbin Teresin E Asaj Gjuhe.
Une Me Dashje Thashe Dialekti Geg Dhe Tose Ashtu Siq I Kane Quajtur Disa Albanaloguca Sepse E Verteta Eshte Gjuha Gege Dhe Toske.
Nese Nisemi Nga Nocioni I Dialekteve ,dialekti Geg Dhe Toske Smund Te Bashkohezojne Sepse Jane Aq Te Dalluar Sa Qe Kush Do Qoft Qe I Degjone Do Te Thote Se Jane Dy Gjuhe Te Ndryshme .kuptohet Edhe Keto Kane Fjale Te Huazuara Si Cdo Gjuhe Tjeter ,pra Do Barbarizma E Neologjizma .psh.ne Kemi Mesuar Se Kemi Fjale Te Huazuara Italiane,franceze,sllave ,greke Etj Sikunder Edhe Ata.
Por Nese Vertet Ju Flitni Gegenishten E Paster Dhe Toskerishten E Paster Do Te Bindeni .
Te  Provoni Te  Komunikoni Me Shqiptaret E Jugut Te Cilet Flasin Toskerisht Apo Fol Me Tetovar A Mund Te Merresh Vesh.
Dialekti Ka Te Beje Me Regjionalizma Tek Tuk Ndonje Shprehje Ndryshe Por Jo Edhe Qe Te Mos Kuptosh Shum Fjale .

Shtetet E Medha Si Gjermania ,italia,franca Por Edhe Disa Si Greqia Nuk Kane Probleme Dialekti Por Probleme Kombesh Mbrenda Kombeve Te Tyre.
Dihet Se Gjermania ,franca Dhe Italia Ka Qene E Banuar Prej Shume Fisesh Dhe Dhe Futja E Tyre E Dhunshme Ose E Me Vetdeshir Nen Nje Komb ,i Ka Zbutur Ato Dallime Gjuhsore Kombtare Duke I Zbritur Ne Nivel Dialekti. Por Harron Se Shume Fise Apo Popuj Jane Zhdukur Teresisht . 
Ju Mendoni Se Greqia Eshte Nje Komb Qe Ka Probleme Dialektesh ,kur Dihet Se Si Greqi Ne Antik Eshte Karakterizuar Trritori I Athines .mbrenda Territorit Greke Kane Ekzistuar Me Dhjetra Fise Tjera Te Cilat Diqka Kane Pasur Te Perbashket E Disa Asgje Nuk Kane Pasur Te Perbashket Me Greket , Por Qe Jane Nenshtruan Me Vullnet Apo Pa Vullnet Ne Nje Shtet Me Greket.
Populli I Sotem Grek Nuk Jane Si Ata Grek Te Vjeter Dhe Gjuha E Sotme Greke Nuk Eshte Si Gjuha E Vjeter Greke .ky Eshte Nje  Fakte Qe Thuhet Nga Cdo Shkenctar ,bile Edhe Shume Visitor Te Kesaj Faqe.
Kjo Me Jep Te Drejte Se Kemi Te Bejme Me Krijimin Artificial Te Kombit Dhe Gjuhes.
Ke Edhe Zvicren ,ka Tre Etni Por Nje Shtet ,nje Komb-zviceran Quhen Dhe Ka Pasur Dhe Ka Tentative Me Krijuar Nje Gjuhe Unikfikuese.
Po Harron Popujt Sllav.si Thua Zotri Serbe Nuk Ka ,ska Kroat,slloven,bullgar Etj Etj Sepse Qenkan Dialekte Te Gjuhes Ruse Apo.jo ,jo E Keni Gabim Edhe Pse Kane Shume Qka Te Perbashketa Ata Nuk Mund Te Kuptohen Njeri Me Tjeterin Dhe Kjo Kalon Kufijt E Te Quajturit Dialekt Por Gjuhe Quhen.


Koncepti Gjeografik Duhet Te Jete Me I Madh,dhe Ne Sot Kemi Te Folmen E Podrimes ,te Folmen E Hasit ,te Opojes,te Llapit Qe Jane Tamam Dialekte Sepse Tek Tuk Kane Fjal Te Ndryshme Mbrenda Suazave Normalepor Gegenishtja Dhe Toskerishtja Jane Dy Gjuhe Te Dy Kombeve Dhe Shteteve Ilire.



Let Te Rroje E Verteta Se Vete Zoti

----------


## EDLIN

Meqenese ti je i bindur per ate qe thua, pse e ke vendosur temen ne "Çeshtja kombetare" ?
Sipas ideve qe ti paraqet, asaj i takon vendi tek "Problemet nderkombetare "
Mendohu edhe njehere....

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Ta kam hatrin,shkruaj me shkronja normale shqipe derisa nuk keni zbuluar e formuar një alfabet për këtë gjuhen dardane !?..,(për të cilën do të isha njeriu më i lumtur po ta kishim të shkruar  diku,bile  në një rrasë guri,sepse pergamenin nuk e njifshim at\botë t\ parët tanë).
I dashur dardan,gjanat janë shumë ma të nderlikueme sa sa mund t\i marrim me mend, neve robtë e vdekshem të kësaj bote.
Deri at\herë,mbetësh me shnet zotnija jote,me tanë ata që i biejnë këtij fyelli..!
-----
*Përpjekja për komb “kosovar”, përçan popullin shqiptar*

Lirie Hajdari ,"Bota Sot",Prishtinë

*Krizë e identitetit kombëtar?!*

Prishtinë, 14 shkurt 

Po biem në “kurthin” terminologjik të serbëve. Kjo është ideja e përgjithshme për identitetin shqiptar, atë që me shekuj nuk e bën dot pushtuesit e huaj, po e bëjmë ne vetë,thot Akademik Mark Krasniqi. 

"Në një kohë që fituam pavarësinë me idealin një gjuhë, një histori, një komb, sot vetëquhemi ose ka përpjekje për të na quajtur “kosovarë”. Intelektualë, politikanë, qytetarë janë në një mendje se identiteti shqiptar po përplaset me kriza të shumta, për faktorë të ndryshëm ndër kryesorët, ai ekonomik, pa përjashtuar edhe tendencat antikombëtare që ende veprojnë në mbarë trojet shqiptare. Shqipëria, Kosova, Kosova Lindore, shqiptarët në Mal të Zi dhe ata në Maqedoni kanë qenë dhe janë vazhdimisht nën presion për ta zbehur identitetin kombëtar, çfarëdo epoke që shkon e vjen shqiptarët janë në “shënjestër” të fqinjëve të tyre për t’u zhdukur".

----------


## Disa

Dardania antike

O zoteri po Skender Beu,Ismajl Qemajli,Adem Jashari e shum e shum heronje tjere nuk kan vdeke :perqeshje: er Kombe Dardan,flamur dardan,himne dardan.
Pra me thuaj se ku qenka historia e keti "Kombi".

----------


## chino

Nuk ke dhene asnje mendim, me te cilin aryeton se shqiptari kosovar dallon me shume nga shqiptari nga shqiperia me shume sesa qe dallon nje popull brenda nje shteti ne mes veti, p.sh. gjermani i jugut nga gjermani i veriut, serbi i jugut nga ai i veriut, arabi i mekes nga ai i medines, e keshtu me radhe. Mendimet tua jane vetem atehere te drejta, te kuptueshme, nese perdorim termin komb sikur qe e perdor ti. Ti mendon se dallimet e vogela, si p.sh. dialekte apo idiome gjuhesore deshmojne se kemi dy kombe. Nese merr keso kriterie per te definuar kombin, atehere edhe gjakovaret qenkan komb tjeter ne krahasim me mitrovicasit. Apo edhe tiranasit qenkan komb ne krahasim me vlonjatet. Kaq jane dallimet perafersisht edhe ne mes te shqiptareve nga kosova dhe atyre nga shqiperia.

Jo vetem qe nuk ka dallime objektive, te cilat justifikojne idene tende. Por as historike e as aso qe tregojne deshiren e dy pjeseve te kombit per te qene kombe tjera. Historikisht asnjehere nuk ka patur nje rryme brenda kosovareve per nje ide te tille. As brenda shqiptareve nga shqiperia. Dhe as te huajte nuk na kane trajtuar si kombe te ndryshme, as popujt fqinje, as ata me larg. 

Mendimet jane te lira. Njeriu ka te drejte te shpreh edhe mendimin se eshte i lindur prej dy nenave. Por qesharaken, mossaktesine e ketij mendimi nuk e menjanon shprehja e tij ne nje forum.  :xx:

----------


## Dardania antike

> Dardania antike
> 
> O zoteri po Skender Beu,Ismajl Qemajli,Adem Jashari e shum e shum heronje tjere nuk kan vdekeer Kombe Dardan,flamur dardan,himne dardan.
> Pra me thuaj se ku qenka historia e keti "Kombi".





Skenderbeu eshte shqipetar ose alban sepse pikerisht ka origjin nga Dibra ku ne shek.III p.e.s eshte quajtur Albanopolis.Edhe Ismaij Qemajli eshte alban .
Adem Jashari eshte bir Dardani qe derdhi gjak dhe u sakrifikuar per lirin e Dardanise antike ,te paraardhesve te tij Dardan.

Nuk ka dyshim se ne jemi Ilir ,si albanet ,si Dardanet ,si epirotet(himariotet) si Arvanitasit ,si Iliridasit.Ama bene dallimin ne ,mes kombit dhe popullit .Popull ilir dhe kombe albane ,dardane etj.Sikurse Populli Gjerman ,si komb Deutch ,Austriak,Zviceren,Valon(ne Belgjik ),Lihtenshtajnas. Apo populli sllav si:Ruset ,bjelloruset,ukrahinasit,serbet,kroatet ,sllovenet,malazezet ,bullgaret etj etj .

E verteta sa do qe nuk ju pelqen eshte e vertet.Per mua dhe te tjeret si mua eshte e verteta e madhe ,e verteta e shenjet ,e verteta e kthimit ne identitetin e harruar.

Sa i perket akademikeve si Mark Krasniqi dhe Markave tjere qe jane martuar me gra Serbe ,kane qene bursiste te  agjenturave komunite jugosllave ,qe kane marre tituj ne DISENARCIONE te pergaditura nga Beogradi ,eshte mekat te degjohet fjala e tyre ,qe i ngjane fjales popullore te tipave qe flasin ,,Kah fryne era".Po harroni se pikerisht akademiket e tille na helmuan neve se ne jemi Jugosllav,se internacionaliste,se Jugosllavia nga shpetoi nga vetvetja ,se komunizmi eshte ideologjia me e shejte ,se Enverizmi eshte e keqja qe na kernohet ,se shqiperia eshte armiku yne dhe i jugosllavise.
NDALUNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!Albane keni mendjen dhe mos u helmoni me tezat e akademikeve te shkolles se Moskes,Beogradit dhe Athine.Kete problem disa vjeqar e patem me te shkolles se Stambollit dhe Turqise se sulltaneve.

Je duhet te jemi krenar se jemi kombe me nje te kaluar me te lavdishme se te gjithe popujt e Evropes.pse te kemi frik nga vetvetjaTe lem lojen e frikes nga gogoli ,se na ha armiku po se degjuam prindin.Mjaft me mentalitetin e robit dhe te vetfobise .Kjo ska sherim pos ballafaqimit te vertetes.E pranuat ose jo ju e verteta eshte me mua.Ka komb dardan dhe do te kete dhe nuk ka pasur e as nuk do te kete komb kosovar.

Pse nuk behemi rea dhe publikisht te ulemi dhe te bisedojme per kete tem.Une jam ballafaquar me Tetovar dhe nje Gjirokastrit dhe nuk kemi mundur te kuptohemi ne dialektet tona gege dhe toske .Kush mund te me binde mua se jemi pa dallime ,kush e mashtron veten se mund te komunikosh ne dialektin gege me nje shqiptar te dialektit toske.Une them se ai eshte tradhetari qe e mfsheh kete fakte .Ai eshte armiku qe na shkaterron nga brenda. Asgje nuk i gjeti Malazezet  se qe thane ne nuk jemi Serb dhe dallojme edhe pse ata fare nuk dallojne ,as nga feja as nga gjuha as nga zakonet.Pse ne duhet te kemi frik .pse ne duhet ti bejme komb pakicat dhe armiqte tane ne kosove  si psh.serbet ,cernogoretqe ishin kunder shtetit te kosoves.

Ka kaluar koha e akademikeve te Moskes te shqiperise ,te akademikeve te Beogradit ne Kosove .

Me jep faktet te jap te drejten ,thonin latinet e vjeter.Urdheroni ju qe jepni vetem  fjal te kota.

Le te rroj e verteta per ne sa vet zoti.

----------


## Dardania antike

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja nje shkrim nga DARIUS,te mesoni historine edardaneve( v.ime)

__________________________________________________

Mbreteria Dardane


Materiali i meposhtem eshte nje permbledhje nga Historia e Shqiperise mbi Mbreterine Dardane.



MBRETËRIA E DARDANISË



Mbretëria Dardane doli në skenën historike në shek.IV p.e.sonë dhe u bë një prej faktorëve relevantë, politikë dhe ushtarakë në Evropën Juglindore gjatë shekujve III-I p.e.sonë Shteti i Dardanisë, duke i bërë sfidë dominimit romak për një kohë të gjatë, ra nën pushtetin e Perandorisë Romake. dhe iu bashkangjit Provincës së Mezisë së Epërme (Moesia Superior) në vitin 44 e.sonë. Mëvehtësia e dikurshme, që krijoi identitetin dardan dhe rezistenca e vazhdueshme, bënë që në vitin 279 e.sonë të krijohej njësia e veçantë administrative-politike romake, Provinca e Dardanisë.


Territori dhe popullsia


Dardania shtrihej në territorin e Kosovës së sotme, të Maqedonisë Veriperëndimore, të Serbisë Jugore dhe në një pjesë të Sanxhakut. Në gjysmën e dytë të shek.III p.e.sonë, në kuadër të mbretërisë hyri edhe Peonia dhe qyteti me rëndësi gjeo-strategjike Bylazora (Veleshi i sotëm). Kosova, duke përfshirë edhe territorin e Shkupit, përbënte hapësirën qëndrore të kësaj mbretërie.

Dardania kishte një pozitë të volitshme gjeografike dhe gjeostrategjike, që mundësoi krijimin e ndërlidhjeve me hapësirat fqinje dhe ato më të largëta. Territori i saj, duke u përshkuar nga luginat e lumenjve Vardar, Drin, Moravë, Ibër dhe Sitnicë, përbënte një udhëkryq të rrugëkalimeve të rëndësishme ballkanike që shpinin drejt Egjeut, Adriatikut dhe Detit të Zi.
Falë edhe pasurive natyrore (arit, argjendit, hekurit, fushave pjellore, pyjeve, kullotave), si dhe të klimës së përshtatshme, kontinentale dhe mesdhetare, Mbretëria Dardane në shek.IV-II p.e.sonë njohu lulëzimin më të madh.
Në Dardani jetonin një varg fisesh, por nga burimet e shkruara ngelën të njohur vetëm fisi i dardanëve, galabrëve, daunëve dhe i thunatëve Pa dyshim, fisi i dardanëve, pas konsolidimit dhe fuqizimit të aristokracisë fisnore, në shekujt VI-IV p.e.sonë, mori rolin udhëheqës mbi bashkësitë fisnore duke i dhënë emrin mbretërisë. Në shek.V p.e.sonë këto fise banonin në hapësirën midis lumenjve Axios (Vardar), Drilon (Drin), Margus (Moravë) dhe Timakus (Timok).

Etimologjia e emrit dardan, përkatësisht e Dardanisë, lidhet me glosën indoevropiane dardh -a, shqip: dardha, dhe do të thotë vendi i dardhave. Edhe qytetet antike dardane e përcjellin zhvillimin fonetik të shqipes, si Naissus-Nish, Scupi-Shkup, apo emrat e maleve e të lumenjve në Dardani, si Scardus mons (Mali Sharr), Drinus (Drini) etj.

Dardanët janë një nga fiset e mëdha ilire. Në epokën e hekurit, ata formuan një kulturë me veçori lokale duke ruajtur tiparet e përbashkëta me kulturën ilire. Vendbanimet në këtë kohë janë ngritur në kodra gjeostrategjike, pranë burimeve të qëndrueshme ekonomike. Vendbanimet rrethohen me ledhe prej dheu, përforcohen me gjerdhe, apo me ledhe prej gurësh, të ngritura me teknikë të thatë. Këto vendbanime njihen sot me emrat gradina, gadisha e gradisha, disa prej tyre që banuan edhe në antikitetin e vonë e në mesjetë, njihen me toponimet gjytet dhe kala.
Deri në shek. IV p.e.sonë varrimi kryesor është bërë në nekropole tumulare, si në gjithë trevën tjetër ilire. Në fazat e hershme të epokës së hekurit ka edhe varrime me urna - kultura Bërnicë (shek. XI-IX p.e.sonë).


Dardania paraurbane


Bazat për lindjen e shtetit dardan vërehen në protohistorinë dardane gjatë shek. VI-IV p.e.sonë. Në këtë fazë protourbane fuqizohet aristokracia fisnore, e cila akumulon pushtetin, duke krijuar kështu bazë për një shtresë të ardhshme skllavopronare.
Lidhjet me jugun e zhvilluar, gjatë shek. VI-V p.e.sonë shpejtuan procesin e diferencimit shoqëror. Tregtarët sollën në trojet dardane importe të shumta luksoze për të plotësuar nevojat e aristokracisë vendëse gjithnjë në rritje.
Prodhimtaria e mjeshtërve dardanë u intensifikua nga mesi i shek.V p.e.sonë. Zejtarët poçarë, prodhonin enë me çark sipas traditës vendëse dhe sipas modeleve helene.

Vendbanimet e fazës protourbane gjenden ende në kodra, por me elemente më të avancuara arkitektonike, siç janë themelet me gurë e me lidhje të thatë. Ato zgjerohen në shpate kodrash, me tendencë të vendosjes së tyre rrëzë kodrave apo në rrafsh, gjë që bëhet tipike në fazën vijuese, me krijimin e qendrave urbane.
Nekropolet e shek. VI-IV p.e.s. vazhdojnë të jenë të tipit tumular duke qenë pjesë e traditës së hershme ilire. 

Sponsorizuesit e Forumit

----------


## fattlumi

Flitet shume per bashkimin kombetar kudo.E si te behet ky bashkim pasi shumica as nuk e kane idene se si duhet bere ky bashkim.Disa nga ta mendojne se duhet te mbledhemi diku shqiptaret e Kosoves dhe Shqiperise dhe te rrine bashke.
A do te kishte qene me e logjikshme qe te dyja shtetet edhe Kosova edhe Shqiperia te forcoheshin njehere shume si shtete te pavarura,pra te jene shtete te forta e mandej bashkimi eshte i paevitueshem.
Shiqojeni bashkesine europiane qe nuk jane kombe te njejta mirepo nuk kane deh kufij ndermjet vete.
E ne shqiptaret ne vend qe te punojme per shtetet tona te behen te forta dhe me influence flasim per bashkim kombetar.
Bashkimi kombetar do te ndodh ,mirepo jo para se ndodh forcimi dhe mireqenja e te dy shteteve.
Tekefundit qka fitojme me kete bashkim kombetar kur te dy shtetet jane te varfera.Ne edhe ashtu nuk kemi kufij ne mes vete.
Po te ishin Shqiperia dhe Kosova shtete te forta dhe dominante ne rajon atehere kush sdo na pengonte as per bashkim kombetar e as per integrime europiane e atlantike.
Atehere per qfare bashkimi flitet ketu.

----------


## BEHARI

edhe une jam i mendimit se shqipria dhe kosova duhet te forcohen ekonomikisht 
si dy shtete ne vehte,por gjithmone nder eumblemen e nje kombi,po qe se kjo ndodhe 
atehere me kalimin e kohes edhe bashkimi do vije vetevetiu dhe nuk do mundet dot ta ndale
askush!!

----------


## Dardania antike

JA TJETER HISTORI  -
Dardania antike
________________

SyntheticZero 
i/e regjistruar


Anëtarësuar: 23-07-2002
Vendndodhja: Close your eyes, surely i am there.
Postime: 64 
 Tema me pelqeu ishte mjaft interesante, une po perpiqem tju sjell fiset apo civilizimet e lashta, duke filluar nga parardhesit tone te lashte Iliret e famshem.


Iliret 

Jane nje nder popujt me te lashte te Ballkanit qe banonin ne pjesen perendimore te tij, nga lumi Sava ne veri, deri ne gjirin e Ambrakise ne jug. Iliret nuk qene te ardhur ne Ballkan. Ata jane popuj vendas, formuar ne mijevjecarin e III-II pr. L.K. Mendohet se jane trashegimtare te pellazgeve. Pasardhesit e Ilireve jane shqiptaret. Iliret shquheshin si detare shume te zot e luftetare te fuqishem. Ata ishin bujq e biegtore shume te zot dhe punues te mire te metaleve. Iliret jetonin ne vendbanime te fortifikuara te ngritura mbi kodra te mbrojtura dhe me pozicione mbizoteruese. Vendbanimet ruheshin me mure rrethuese qe ndertoheshin me gure te medhenj mesjetare e te papunuar. Vendbanimet kryesore ishin gaktan (shkoder), tren (Korce) ne Kosove, Lleshan (elbasan), ne Kalivose (Sarande) etj.

Shume shpesh gjejme shkrime ku Iliret jane cilesuar si nje popull barbar qe jetonte kryesisht neper male, i pa kulturuar ne syte e botes antike. Nderkaq, aq hershem sa viti 384 p.k. Iliret apo "njerzit e veriut" kane kontribuar fushes se filozofise me nje njeri te quajtur Aristotle, qe ne ditet tona konsiderohet si Grek, ne fakt ky vinte nga troje ne veri te Greqise, dhe sic e thashe dhe me pare pervec fiseve Ilire nuk kishte asnje civilizim tjeter ne veri te Greqise. Aristotle ka qene lindur ne Stagira, on veri-perendim te detit Egje.


Ne truallin e shtirjes se Ilirise u formuan shume fise te cilat ne shekullin V pr. L.K formuan disa shtete, si: mreterija e taulanteve dhe e ardianeve, mreteria dardane dhe mreteria mollose etj. Ne keto shtete lulezoj nje jete qytetare teper e zhvilluar. Zhvillim me te madh Iliret e arriten ne shekujt IV-II pr. L.K.


Dorianet 
Jane knsideruar si popull Grek qe kishin marre emrin e tyre nga Dorus, biri i Helenes. Ato vinin nga Veri-perendimi dhe kane pushtuar Korinthin, me pas Kreten me vitin 1100 p.k.
Duke patur parasysh se Minonean de Mycenaean qene nga popujt e pare te popullonin ballkanin dhe qene me prejardhje ne ndryshme nga Shqiptaret, atehere civilizimi i vetem qe mund te kete egzistuar ne veri te greqise kane qene Iliret.
Ne pergjithsi librat historike i dallojne Dorianet si nje popull Grek gje kjo qe eshte e pamundur sepse po te ishin te tille nuk kishin nevoje te pushtonin vetveten, ashtu sikurse bene Dorianet me Korinthin dhe Kreten. Per kete arsye ato bene cfare bene, pushtuan cfare ne ditet tona konsiderohet Greqija e Lashte, dhe si do te mund nje popull Grek te kish pushtuan nje zone Greke. GJithashtu Dorianet jane shquar te kene nje fizionnomi tjeter nga Greket. Ata jane njohur per flokun e tyre me ngjyre te hapur dhe shatelartesi ne trupa, ne krahasim me ato te popujve Greke.
Nga keto fakte mund te konkludohetse: 1. Dorianet vinin nga veriu 2. ishin ndryshe nga Greket 3. Pushtuan Greket me 1100 p.k.. Keto fakte te mbledhura nga iteratura te ndryshme dhe te pranuar nga mijra historiane indikojne se fiset Doriane bejne pjese ne para-ardhesit e cfare mund te quhet sot Shqipetar.
Sa here qe ne nje liber/enciklopedi i referohet nje populli ne veri te greqise duhet te kete lidhje me para-ardhesit tane, per arsye se asnje popull tjeter, si psh. Sllavet, zbriten ne Ballkan vetem ne shekullin e 7. Duke patur parasysh kete fakt atehere porta te reja hapen per te konsideruar historine tone mjaft te hershme dhe te larmishme.


Fiset qe luajten rolin me te madh ne historine e Ilirise, jane taulantet, ardianet, dardanet, dalmatet, albanet, pirustet, maloset etj. 

Taulantet 
Banonin ne brigjet lindore te Adriatikut, qe nga Vlora deri ne Durres. Ky fis permendet qe en shek VI para L.K; ne shek IV para L.K. u vu ne krye te shtetit ilir.
Enkelejte Banonin perreth liqenit te Ohrit, ata krijuan dinastine e pare te mbreterise Ilire. Nje nga qytet e tyre mbante emrin Enkelana. shqyheshin si peshkatare te zote.
Dasaretet Shtriheshin ne brigjet e liqenit Lyhnis dhe ne krahinat e tjera perreth. Ishin nje nga fiset e medha te Ilirise se Jugut, te permendura ne proshimin e dritherave te bukes.
Albanet Banonin ne tokene taulanteve. Qyteti i tyre kryesor ishte Albanopoli. ky fis i dha emrin e vet shqipetareve te hershem gjate mesjetes, kur njihen ende si albane dhe arber.
Ardianet Fis i madh qe luajti nje rol te rendesishem ne drejtimin e shtetit Ilir. Shtriheshin rreth gjiut te Rizonit dhe te lumit Neretva. Paria ardiane kishte nen vartesi nje numer shume te madh fshataresh. Njihen si detare te zote.
Dalmatet Banonin ne brigjet e Adriatikut te mesem. Qyteti kryesor i tyre ishte Delmini. Dalmatet ishin te permendur per blegtorine e zhvilluar dhe proshimet e saj, vecanerisht per djathin dhe per punimin e veshjeve te lashta. Zhvilluan luftera e kryengritje te ashpra kunder pushtuesve romake.
Dardanet Fis i madh Ilir qe banonte ne tokat e Kosoves e ne territore te tjera perreth. qyteti me i rendesishem ka qene damastioni, i cili preu edhe monedha argjendi. Permenden si luftetare trima dhe xehtare shume te mire. Ne shek. e III para L. K. krijuan mbreterine e dardaneve.
Moloset Nje nga tre fiset kryesore qe banonin ne qender te epirit te lashte. Du fuset e tjera quheshin kaone dhe thesprote. Moloset luajten nje rol shume te madh ne organizimin e shtetit te Epirit dhe drejtimin e tij.

----------


## murik

Dardan, dardaritesh,dardallos, dardadhjet..

----------


## Dardania antike

=Dardania antike;JA TJETER HISTORI  PER DARDANET DHE DARDANIN -
Dardania antike
________________

SyntheticZero 
i/e regjistruar


Anëtarësuar: 23-07-2002
Vendndodhja: Close your eyes, surely i am there.
Postime: 64 
 Tema me pelqeu ishte mjaft interesante, une po perpiqem tju sjell fiset apo civilizimet e lashta, duke filluar nga parardhesit tone te lashte Iliret e famshem.


Iliret 

Jane nje nder popujt me te lashte te Ballkanit qe banonin ne pjesen perendimore te tij, nga lumi Sava ne veri, deri ne gjirin e Ambrakise ne jug. Iliret nuk qene te ardhur ne Ballkan. Ata jane popuj vendas, formuar ne mijevjecarin e III-II pr. L.K. Mendohet se jane trashegimtare te pellazgeve. Pasardhesit e Ilireve jane shqiptaret. Iliret shquheshin si detare shume te zot e luftetare te fuqishem. Ata ishin bujq e biegtore shume te zot dhe punues te mire te metaleve. Iliret jetonin ne vendbanime te fortifikuara te ngritura mbi kodra te mbrojtura dhe me pozicione mbizoteruese. Vendbanimet ruheshin me mure rrethuese qe ndertoheshin me gure te medhenj mesjetare e te papunuar. Vendbanimet kryesore ishin gaktan (shkoder), tren (Korce) ne Kosove, Lleshan (elbasan), ne Kalivose (Sarande) etj.

Shume shpesh gjejme shkrime ku Iliret jane cilesuar si nje popull barbar qe jetonte kryesisht neper male, i pa kulturuar ne syte e botes antike. Nderkaq, aq hershem sa viti 384 p.k. Iliret apo "njerzit e veriut" kane kontribuar fushes se filozofise me nje njeri te quajtur Aristotle, qe ne ditet tona konsiderohet si Grek, ne fakt ky vinte nga troje ne veri te Greqise, dhe sic e thashe dhe me pare pervec fiseve Ilire nuk kishte asnje civilizim tjeter ne veri te Greqise. Aristotle ka qene lindur ne Stagira, on veri-perendim te detit Egje.


Ne truallin e shtirjes se Ilirise u formuan shume fise te cilat ne shekullin V pr. L.K formuan disa shtete, si: mreterija e taulanteve dhe e ardianeve, mreteria dardane dhe mreteria mollose etj. Ne keto shtete lulezoj nje jete qytetare teper e zhvilluar. Zhvillim me te madh Iliret e arriten ne shekujt IV-II pr. L.K.


Dorianet 
Jane knsideruar si popull Grek qe kishin marre emrin e tyre nga Dorus, biri i Helenes. Ato vinin nga Veri-perendimi dhe kane pushtuar Korinthin, me pas Kreten me vitin 1100 p.k.
Duke patur parasysh se Minonean de Mycenaean qene nga popujt e pare te popullonin ballkanin dhe qene me prejardhje ne ndryshme nga Shqiptaret, atehere civilizimi i vetem qe mund te kete egzistuar ne veri te greqise kane qene Iliret.
Ne pergjithsi librat historike i dallojne Dorianet si nje popull Grek gje kjo qe eshte e pamundur sepse po te ishin te tille nuk kishin nevoje te pushtonin vetveten, ashtu sikurse bene Dorianet me Korinthin dhe Kreten. Per kete arsye ato bene cfare bene, pushtuan cfare ne ditet tona konsiderohet Greqija e Lashte, dhe si do te mund nje popull Grek te kish pushtuan nje zone Greke. GJithashtu Dorianet jane shquar te kene nje fizionnomi tjeter nga Greket. Ata jane njohur per flokun e tyre me ngjyre te hapur dhe shatelartesi ne trupa, ne krahasim me ato te popujve Greke.
Nga keto fakte mund te konkludohetse: 1. Dorianet vinin nga veriu 2. ishin ndryshe nga Greket 3. Pushtuan Greket me 1100 p.k.. Keto fakte te mbledhura nga iteratura te ndryshme dhe te pranuar nga mijra historiane indikojne se fiset Doriane bejne pjese ne para-ardhesit e cfare mund te quhet sot Shqipetar.
Sa here qe ne nje liber/enciklopedi i referohet nje populli ne veri te greqise duhet te kete lidhje me para-ardhesit tane, per arsye se asnje popull tjeter, si psh. Sllavet, zbriten ne Ballkan vetem ne shekullin e 7. Duke patur parasysh kete fakt atehere porta te reja hapen per te konsideruar historine tone mjaft te hershme dhe te larmishme.


Fiset qe luajten rolin me te madh ne historine e Ilirise, jane taulantet, ardianet, dardanet, dalmatet, albanet, pirustet, maloset etj. 

Taulantet 
Banonin ne brigjet lindore te Adriatikut, qe nga Vlora deri ne Durres. Ky fis permendet qe en shek VI para L.K; ne shek IV para L.K. u vu ne krye te shtetit ilir.
Enkelejte Banonin perreth liqenit te Ohrit, ata krijuan dinastine e pare te mbreterise Ilire. Nje nga qytet e tyre mbante emrin Enkelana. shqyheshin si peshkatare te zote.
Dasaretet Shtriheshin ne brigjet e liqenit Lyhnis dhe ne krahinat e tjera perreth. Ishin nje nga fiset e medha te Ilirise se Jugut, te permendura ne proshimin e dritherave te bukes.
Albanet Banonin ne tokene taulanteve. Qyteti i tyre kryesor ishte Albanopoli. ky fis i dha emrin e vet shqipetareve te hershem gjate mesjetes, kur njihen ende si albane dhe arber.
Ardianet Fis i madh qe luajti nje rol te rendesishem ne drejtimin e shtetit Ilir. Shtriheshin rreth gjiut te Rizonit dhe te lumit Neretva. Paria ardiane kishte nen vartesi nje numer shume te madh fshataresh. Njihen si detare te zote.
Dalmatet Banonin ne brigjet e Adriatikut te mesem. Qyteti kryesor i tyre ishte Delmini. Dalmatet ishin te permendur per blegtorine e zhvilluar dhe proshimet e saj, vecanerisht per djathin dhe per punimin e veshjeve te lashta. Zhvilluan luftera e kryengritje te ashpra kunder pushtuesve romake.
Dardanet Fis i madh Ilir qe banonte ne tokat e Kosoves e ne territore te tjera perreth. qyteti me i rendesishem ka qene damastioni, i cili preu edhe monedha argjendi. Permenden si luftetare trima dhe xehtare shume te mire. Ne shek. e III para L. K. krijuan mbreterine e dardaneve.
Moloset Nje nga tre fiset kryesore qe banonin ne qender te epirit te lashte. Du fuset e tjera quheshin kaone dhe thesprote. Moloset luajten nje rol shume te madh ne organizimin e shtetit te Epirit dhe drejtimin e tij.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Uriel

Është mjaft shpejt që të ngremë hipoteza për krijimin e dy identiteve mes shqiptarëve të Shqipërisë dhe Kosovës. Megjithëse bashkimi nuk ka asnjë mundësi reale që të ndodh për momentin, rrjedha e kohës është një faktor që punon kundër çështjes shqiptare dhe mund të na serviri një rast të ngjashëm me atë gjerman. Austria është një shtet që pjesën dërrmuese të popullsisë e ka gjermanike por që nuk kanë ndonjë ndjenjë afrimiteti me Gjermaninë. Ndjehen austriak dhe tashmë prej kohësh janë krijuar dy identitete të ndryshme mes dy shteteve gjermanike. E njëjta gjë ka ndodhur edhe me gjermanët e Zvicrës edhe pse sot flasin gjermanisht. Ideja e nocionit _komb_ e ngritur nga shkolla gjermane dështon tek vetë populli gjerman.

----------


## extreme

Prap ma mire Dardan se Kosovar ! Por e natyrshmja eshte te jemi nje shtet dhe nje komb .

----------


## Disa

As Dardan as Kosovar,por vetem SHQIPETAR.......................

----------


## Daja-GONI

> UNE NUK JAM PER BASHKIMIN E SHQIPERISE DHE KOSOVES ,DHE ATE PER SHUME ARSYE.
> 
> 1.SE PARI ESHTE ARSYEJA KOMBETARE .
> KOSOVARET KANE PREJARDHJE DHE JANE VAZHDUES TE EKZISTIMIT TE POPULLIT DARDAN.POPULLI DARDAN ESHTE LAJMERUAR NGA SHEKULLI VII. PARA ERES SONE DHE KA EKZISTUAR DERI ME PUSHTIMIN ROMAK.PAS KESAJ TERRITORIN E SHTETIT DARDAN E KA SUNDUAR BIZANTI DHE ME VONE NE TERRITORIN E SHTETIT DARDAN ESHTE FORMUAR SHTETI I CAR DUSHANIT.GJATE KOHES SE CAR DUSHANIT KANE SUNDUAR SHUM PRINCA DARDAN SI VASAL TE TIJ E BILE BILE CAR DUSHANI KA QENE NJE FISNIK DARDAN POR PER SHKAK TE ORIENTIMIT ORTHODOKS SLLAVET E KANE PERVETESUAR DHE E KANE QUAJTUR SERB.SHENIMET SE CAR DUSHANI KA FOLUR EDHE NJE GJUHE ME TE CILEN KA KOMUNIKUAR ME FISNIK DHE NE FAMILJEN E TIJ KA NDRYSHUAR NGA SERBISHATJA ESHTE DESHMI E PREJARDHJES SE TIJ DARDANE.EDHE PER KUNDER ROBERIS SHUM SHEKULLORE SHQIPTARO KOSOVARET NE PJESEN ME TE MADHE JANE DARDANET EVJETER DHE PAK OSE ASPAK NUK KA PERZIERJE TE FISEVE TJERA ILIRE TE SHKATERRUARA NGA LUFTRAT E ROMES ,MAQEDONISE,LUFTRAVE FQINESORE(TAULANTET,DARET ETJ) ,SULMEVE BARBARE ETJ ,QE KANE MUNDUR TE PERZIHEN DHE TE ASIMILOHEN NE DARDAN EDHE PSE NJE PJESE E POPULLIT DARDAN ESHTE ASIMILUAR NE SERB,-GORANET,TERBESHET,MUSLIMANET-QE JETOJNE NE KOSOVE, SI DHE NE SERB E MALAZEZ,TURQ BULLGAR DHE MAQEDONAS.
> 
> KOMBI SHQIPTAR ESHTE LAJMERUAR NE SHEKULLIN IV TE ERES SON DHE GJEOGRAFIKISHT ESHTE PARAQITUR NE TERRITORIN E DIBRES .NJE TERRITOR SHUM I VOGEL .ESHTE EMERTUAR SI ALBANOPOLIS.NGA TERRITORI GJEOGRAFIK DEL SE KA QENE NJE POPULL OSE FIS SHUME I VOGEL KRYESISHT QE KA JETUAR NEPER MALET DHE JANE MARR ME BLEKTORI.PER SHKAK TE TERRITORIT MALOR POPULLATES SE VOGEL GJATE LUFTRAVE TE SHKAKTUARA ATA NUK JANE PERFSHIR FARE.ATA PERMENDEN NE KOHEN E SHTETIT TE ARBERIT ,SKENDERBEUT DHE ALIPASH TEPELENES .
> KOMBI SHQIPTAR -ALBANET JANE RRITUR SI POPULL EDHE PREJ BASHKIMIT TE FISEVE TE MBETURA ILIRE TE SHKATERRUARA NGA LUFTRAT DHE NDESHKIMET E MAQEDONISE,ROMAKEVE ,ETJ,SIQ JANE FISET E ARDIANEVE,MOLOSEVE ,LIBURNEVE,EPIROTEVE ETJ.,, PLOTESISHT KANE TE DREJT HIMARIOTET QE THONE SE JEMI NDRYSHE ATA JANE EPIROTET E MBETUR DHE JANE FIS ILIR DHE JO GREK''ETJ ) TE CILET U JANE BASHKUAR DHE ASIMILUAR NE FISIN ALBAN PASI QE ALBANET JANE PARAQITUR SI TE FORMUAR DHE TE FORT NE KOHEN KUR TE TJERET ISHIN TE SHKATERRUAR SI DHE PER SHKAK TE NGJASHMERIVE DHE PREJARDHJES SE PERBASHKET ILIRE DHE MARREDHENIEVE MIQESORE.
> PRA ME SHTETIN E ARBERIT DEFINITIVISHT ESHTE BERE NJE KOMPOZIM KOMBETAR I TILLE.
> 
> ...



Nuk je ti i pari qe mundohesh te na sjelle nje " zbulim " epokal. Me siguri se nuk do te mbetesh as i fundit. Te tille patriot antik do kemi edhe ne te ardhmen.

E mabj mend shume mire kohen e Jugoslavise. E mbaj mend se si ne ushtri na ndaluan ta quanim veten shqiptar ( allbanac ) Ju jeni " shiptar " na thonin. Nuk jeni te njejt me shqiptaret e Shqiperise. Ju jeni nje popull tjeter. Mirepo edhe para kesaje kohe, neper tavolinat evropiane, u munduan te na prezantojne si mbetje fisesh te ndryshme, pa kulture e pa tradite. Mbetje te cilat nuk na paskan asnjefar lidhje me kombin shqiptar.
Pastaj ne kohen e mbas luftes, na dolen tre persona te " skenes " . Per faktin se shoket e tyre ishin tashme te profilizuar, dhe i takonin nje elite, kurse keta mbeten nen hije, tentuan dhe tentojne ta reklamojne " zbulimin epokal " te nje kombi te ri me nje gjuhe te re-te vjeter. Na doli Migjeni, na doli Halili dhe na doli psikopati Nexhmedin Spahiu. Edhe sot e kesaje dite byrykaten duke u munduar te bindin 15 miljon shqiptar se e kan me te drejt.

Dolen edhe disa te tjere me ide edhe me interesante.

Kryetuli i forumit, perpjeket ta ndaje forumin ne shqiptar ( PDK ) dhe spiun te UDB-se.Simbas tije nje grupacion i trete nuk egziston.
Pastaj patem edhe te tjere te cilet kerkuan qe Drenica te shpallet krahine ne kuader te shtetit te Kosoves. Te njejtin mendim e paten edhe disa te tjere per Llapin. 

Disa shkuan edhe nje hap me tutje dhe kerkuan qe Skenderaj te shpallet kryeqytet i Kosoves.

Budallalleku nuk ka kufi.
Disa kan harruar se koha e bajraqeve, fiseve dhe krahinave eshte kohe e shekujve te kaluar. Se shqiptaret kerkojne bashkim, sepse vetem te tille do te jene ne gjendje tu perballojne stuhive, qe pa dyshim prap do te kalojne neper trojet tona.
Megjithate, njerez me " zbulime epokale " do te kemi edhe ne te ardhmen.
Ne kete rast me bie ndermend nje lutje:  

ZOT MOS E NDEGJO BUDALLEN !

----------

